# Why, oh why, did I ever spot this section??!!



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

As a somewhat compulsive crafter, I am so happy to "discover" this section of KP. Now there really will be no housework or cooking done, lol!

Karen N.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Same here. Great, isn't it?


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

Soooo, not doing cooking and housework is a BAD thing??


----------



## fincherlrf (Feb 20, 2012)

What is cooking. I lost it a long time ago


----------



## nonak (Sep 18, 2013)

This is why they invented deliver!!! Happy knitting


----------



## goldnote (Jun 10, 2011)

"Cooking" - that which inspires places called "restaurants. Was once an activity that took place in the ancient past inside a "home."


----------



## Bitsee (Mar 11, 2013)

jmf6406 said:


> Soooo, not doing cooking and housework is a BAD thing??


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

goldnote said:


> "Cooking" - that which inspires places called "restaurants. Was once an activity that took place in the ancient past inside a "home."


I like that definition!


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

goldnote said:


> "Cooking" - that which inspires places called "restaurants. Was once an activity that took place in the ancient past inside a "home."


You cracked me up with this statement......I can't stop laughing. Thanks


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

I fell and cracked a few ribs yesterday,ouch  So cleaning/cooking/housework banned (on doctor's orders....yay) as well as working on crossstitch commission on a frame. SO, short periods of knitting and KP are the orders of the day for a while......you notice how stoical I am being????Lindseymary


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

lindseymary said:


> I fell and cracked a few ribs yesterday,ouch  So cleaning/cooking/housework banned (on doctor's orders....yay) as well as working on crossstitch commission on a frame. SO, short periods of knitting and KP are the orders of the day for a while......you notice how stoical I am being????Lindseymary


You are being very brave. Must follow Dr's orders. Get well soon.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

nonak said:


> This is why they invented deliver!!! Happy knitting


And 'carry out' and 'restaurant'.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

lindseymary said:


> I fell and cracked a few ribs yesterday,ouch  So cleaning/cooking/housework banned (on doctor's orders....yay) as well as working on crossstitch commission on a frame. SO, short periods of knitting and KP are the orders of the day for a while......you notice how stoical I am being????Lindseymary


 :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Dianedanusia said:


> You cracked me up with this statement......I can't stop laughing. Thanks


me too.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

i think it's nice to see other crafts here.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

maysmom said:


> As a somewhat compulsive crafter, I am so happy to "discover" this section of KP. Now there really will be no housework or cooking done, lol!
> 
> Karen N.


and your problem is???


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:-D


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Happens to all of us at one time or another! Enjoy!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

maysmom said:


> As a somewhat compulsive crafter, I am so happy to "discover" this section of KP. Now there really will be no housework or cooking done, lol!
> 
> Karen N.


I love this section too.... I open it up first thing and look at all that I have not seen before.. I can honestly say that I have seen every thing posted here in this section and I am loving it!! I am always open to new and exciting crafts.. even if those crafts have been around for a long time.. they are new to me... 
Now I just need to really clean up my craft area so I have room to play


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

Ya all are cracking me up !! LOL

Oh dear cracked ribs ? Must follow dr.'s advice for sure .. Hope you recouperate in a timely manner that is good for you !! (KP, knitting, crocheting or whatever !LOL)


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I also love this part as there are so many talented people out there and it boggles the mind to see all the lovely creations..


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Put flower pots on the stove and realize the dust always wins. Craft away and drat on all housework!


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

Hey! Maybe I have something that requires me to sit and knit instead of clean??? Actually, I am very, very thankful that I am healthy and able to do housework and cooking. Would rather vacuum than have cracked ribs or what not. I'm sure you all agree


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

maysmom said:


> As a somewhat compulsive crafter, I am so happy to "discover" this section of KP. Now there really will be no housework or cooking done, lol!
> 
> Karen N.


Housework??? Cooking??? What are those?


----------



## craftygac (Dec 6, 2013)

Well, I am glad I am not the only one. My friend said she got this on her email by mistake. I taught her how to knit and crochet (and still teaching off and on with each project). When I glanced at this email Knitting Paradise I was in my glory. What a great site to read the articles, look at everyone's work. I have found some great patterns to start my new year off with. Thanks so much everyone for participating in such a great site. I am looking forward to all future reads. :lol:


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

SQM said:


> Put flower pots on the stove and realize the dust always wins. Craft away and drat on all housework!


Magic... there's definitely more to life than perpetual dusting ... get your needles and hooks out and grab a big ball of yarn, forget the totally insignificant trivia of modern so-called "life" and just enjoy yourself !!


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

Chrissy said:


> and your problem is???


Completely by chance, I also discovered this forum, but am saddened to see what I assume is a previously contributing member, asking such a question. Unless I'm totally missing the point, my only reply is also, 'And your problem is? '


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

I look forward to looking at this section. So glad they included it.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Housework......?????...Cooking....?????...REALLY....you were doing housework and cooking......well....life is about to get a lot better!!!!
julie


----------



## sutclifd (Feb 26, 2013)

lindseymary said:


> I fell and cracked a few ribs yesterday,ouch  So cleaning/cooking/housework banned (on doctor's orders....yay) as well as working on crossstitch commission on a frame. SO, short periods of knitting and KP are the orders of the day for a while......you notice how stoical I am being????Lindseymary


I'd like to know how much the doctor charged for those 'doctor's orders' and where I can find him/her?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm learning about crafts that I never heard of before.
Not that I'm going to try them but I enjoy looking.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

goldnote said:


> "Cooking" - that which inspires places called "restaurants. Was once an activity that took place in the ancient past inside a "home."


 So true! At my daughter's bridal shower last year, people were suggesting recipes. Someone asked dd what was her favorite thing to make, and another guest shouted out "Reservations!"

Karen N.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Chrissy said:


> and your problem is???


Indeed! Dh knows where the local take-outs are. (He also knows how to wash clothes, another plus!)

Karen N.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

didough said:


> Completely by chance, I also discovered this forum, but am saddened to see what I assume is a previously contributing member, asking such a question. Unless I'm totally missing the point, my only reply is also, 'And your problem is? '


Indeed! Whatever was I thinking??!!

Karen N.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Welcome to others who don't clean house all that much. KP is so much more fun. Enjoy!


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

kittykatzmom said:


> Welcome to others who don't clean house all that much. KP is so much more fun. Enjoy!


Right again! Creativity trumps!

Karen N. (OCD crafter--WIPS include knitted wristwarmers, sweaters,cowl, scarf, hat; crocheted sweater, bunting; bead necklaces, bracelets, earrings; Christmas wreaths, painted ornaments, clothespin angels, pinecone snow family. Quite sure I've overlooked a few more projects!)

Craft on!


----------



## kpt (Jul 21, 2013)

I can't believe how much time I spend at this site. really enjoy it. So much for "work"!


----------

